# (SD) HRCH T&G Midnight Assasin (5 Passes in Master Hunter & Son of Aces High III)



## SizzleSoftball (Nov 26, 2013)

*(SD) HRCH T&G Midnight Assasin MH (Son of Aces High III)*

*HRCH T&G MIDNIGHT ASSASIN MH (ACES HIGH III) http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=111351 
*AT THE AGE OF 14 MONTHS HE PASSED HIS FIRST MASTER HUNTER TEST AND HAS FINISHED 5 PASSES AT THE AGE OF 2 and passed his 6th test at age 3 and has his Master Title. HE HAS ALSO PASSED 4 HRC FINISHED TESTS BEFORE 16 MONTHS AND JUST PASSED 2 MORE TO GET HIS HRCH TITLE AT AGE 2. HE IS AN ECEPTIONAL MARKER AND LOVES TO HUNT WATERFOWL. HE IS ALSO GREAT AROUND KIDS AND VERY LOVEBALE. 

*SIRE: *CNAFC-CFC-FC-AFC Aces High III “Willie” 1998 Retriever Hall of Fame Website: aceshighiii.com 
*
DAM:* HRCH MAD RIVER'S SUPERNAOVA MH "STAR” HRCH MAD RIVER'S SUPERNAOVA MH, "STAR” IS PROVING TO BE AN EXCELLENT PRODUCER BY PRODUCING THE 2013 HIGH POINT DERBY CHAMPION, KIRKWOOD'S ACE OF LONE STAR "LEXIE" WITH 77 DERBY POINTS (OPEN AND AMATEUR JAMS AT 26 MONTHS)! STAR IS THE DAM OF OUR TALENTED AND LOVING GIRL, BLAZE WHO HAS EARNED HER MASTER HUNTER TITLE AND QA2 TITLE AND NOW COMPETING IN ALLAGE STAKES. STAR HAS PRODUCED ADDITTIONAL QAA, MH'S AND PUPS ON THE NATIONAL DERBY LIST. STAR IS A VERY TRACTABLE, INTELLIGENT AND ENERGETIC RETRIEVER WHO LIVES TO RETRIEVE. SHE IS IMPRESSIVELY STYLISH AND FAST. A TRUE PLEASURE TO WATCH AND TRAIN. STAR HAS AN INTENSE RETRIEVING DESIRE IN WATER AND FIELD. STAR IS AN EXCELLENT MARKER AND A TEAM PLAYER THAT GIVES HER ALL TO PLEASE HER HANDLER. STAR ALSO HAS AN "OFF SWITCH" AND HAS A VERY LOVING AND AFFECTIONATE PERSONALITY THAT IS A JOY TO BE PART OF THE FAMILY. 

Elbows: Normal 
Hips: Good 
EIC: Clear by parentage 
CNM: Clear by parentage 
CERF: Clear 
Whelp Date: 11/3/2013 S
TUD FEE $1000.00 Working on getting him in to get Artificial done.

Contact: Matt Brandhagen [email protected]


----------

